# uterine massage



## Anne Sleighter (Dec 4, 2012)

One of my doctors was called in to a D&C sugery to do a manual exploration of uterus due to postpartum hemorrhage.  She did a manual exploration of the uterus, found the issue and then did a uterine massage with Hemabate.

Any suggestions as to what CPT to use?


----------



## karey (Dec 7, 2012)

This would be one of those things that hopefully will be listed in ICD-10. the only thing I came up w/ are the following codes. You can probably get away w/ 57410-22.   

58999 Unlisted procedure, female genital system (nonobstetrical) 


57410 Pelvic examination under anesthesia (other than local)


----------

